# Combined crosscut/trim/slot jig - (long,but lots of pics !)



## Krysstel (30 Apr 2009)

For some time now I've been using the guide rail and offset piece with my green Bosch c/s for cross cutting stock too wide for my mitre saw. However, I've never been that happy with the method as it seems too easy to let the saw drift away from the cutting line. Prompted by a link from "beech1948" in this thread I've just finished putting together this jig and the inaccurate green Bosch c/s has been replaced by a Dewalt D23550
At some time in the future I hope to replace my horrible t/s with something accurate and then be able to crosscut using the t/s and a sled, but until finances permit this jig and a hand held c/s will have to do.
What I wanted to achieve was one jig that I could use to (1) accurately crosscut large stock with a c/s and (2) trim to an exact edge with a hand held router (3) have the option of routing slots/housings in the same stock with the same hand held router (4) use anywhere, both on the bench or outside on a workmate (router dust !)

First, the complete jig.
A sheet of 19mm MDF 1100mm long by 700mm wide with oak fences. Crosscut sled from 15mm laminated flooring (had it lying around) with birch/oak fences. Similar construction for the slot/housing jig.
Maximum capacity = 38mm thick x 62.5cm wide stock






And a closeup of the slot/housing jig - note the adjustable end stops.





The r-h fence on the crosscut sled has slotted holes for wing bolts (actually a 3rd in the middle but I forgot to put it in for picture). The l-h fence on the housing jig has captive nuts. This enables the housing jig to be bolted to the crosscut sled and slid down to the stock thickness - or removed and used elsewhere as a normal slot/housing jig.





And in action - with new Dewalt c/s.
A sheet of 22mm birch laminate, 610mm wide, 1.5m long.
First the crosscut





And then the trim
End stops removed.
Router fitted with a 30mm guide bush + straight cutter.





Result; exact 90 degree crosscut with perfect edge.
Had I also needed housings I just unclamp, move the stock further to the right, reclamp, set the end stops if required, and route.
Well happy  
Thanks for watching.

Chears
Mark


----------

